# Logic analyzer under FreeBSD



## JohnnySorocil (Dec 29, 2017)

Hi all,

Does anyone (successfully) use logic analyzers under FreeBSD with sigrok?

I got myself a cheap fx2lafw clone from eBay and DreamSourceLab DSlogic.
The cheap one was working with older version of libsigrok (0.3.0) but stopped working with newer (0.5.0 and 0.6.0-git). DSlogic needs newer version to work.

I have tried it on FreeBSD-11.1-RELEASE and -CURRENT with the same results. Last time when I tried it on Linux, both were working.
I am far from expert but it seems like libusb incompatibility.

More details can be found at:
Sigrok mailing list

Any help will be highly appreciated, TIA!


----------



## JohnnySorocil (Jan 7, 2018)

fx2lafw devices can be fixed with this (still) unofficial patches:
https://sourceforge.net/p/sigrok/mailman/message/36140201/

DSlogic still doesn't work.


----------

